# Flat Roof Ventilation Products



## ETThompson (May 24, 2017)

Hi,

New to the forum, thanks in advance for any help you can give. I'm an architect, not a roofer, so appreciate thoughts from those experienced with the trade.

I'm working on a project with a flat roof condition, where the insulation is at the level of the ceiling soffit. Therefore we need to ventilate the cavity above the insulation. At one side, we have an adjacent side wall for a clerestory pop-up. At the other side (and the end of the top roof), we have parapet conditions. Ideally, I'd like a solution that is hidden on the backside of the parapet, but would also be OK with a through-wall solution.

See attached sketch.

Thanks


----------



## Gusson (Feb 27, 2021)

I have found cool designs for ventilators on many sites. These shared here also look like a good catch. When I started planning my roof replacement last year I totally skipped the ventilator part and the first summer with a new roof was unbearable for our son who lives in the attic. The heat was not controllable and we ended up buying an air condition for him to be able to sleep at nights. So this year I decided to go on and have a whirlybird installation in order to save some money on the electricity bills from now on!


----------



## urethaneroofer (Jul 2, 2009)

This is a super old post but. Its is much eaiser to move the insulation to the bottom of the roof sheathing to elimnate the attic space so you don't need to ventilate the roof. Saves you from potential leaks from roof vents down the road.


----------

